# United Motorsport Software FTW.



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

Obd2 block and head 110k stock compression 
TT 268 cam 
TT hd valve springs 
Deleted A/C 
Deleted PS 
10lb flywheel 
Stock G60 crank pulley, no center section 
ebay exhaust manifold 
GT28rs w/ internal wastegate 
MK4 intake manifold 
custom 2.5'' ic piping 
Kinetics front mount IC 
3inch downpipe to 3in 400 cell cat to 2.5 tt borla exhaust 
3inch maf 
#42 Injectors 
Custom united motorsport #42 software 

Thanks to Jeff Atwood for the software, Tony Chick for the dyno time and Tom Kogut for the custom piping and use of his shop. 

@12psi 225whp/240whtq on Mustang Dyno 
Dyno tuned @ EPL stratford, CT


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Congrats! Not to bad at all. Nice job on the intercooler pipes, they look clean and well thought out.


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

Hey thanks man, its a work in progress. 

It took a pretty good amount of time to get all the piping the way that I wanted it. 

Its a pretty fun car as is, but I've decided I'm going to run more boost, definitely do water/meth injection and probably break 300whp on a stock head.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looking good, cant wait to see what products www.unitedmotorsport.net will be offering


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> looking good, cant wait to see what products www.unitedmotorsport.net will be offering


 x2opcorn:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

good numbers!!


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> looking good, cant wait to see what products www.unitedmotorsport.net will be offering


 Theres some awesome stuff in the works as we speak.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

how soon will need aba software


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Filthydubber said:


> Theres some awesome stuff in the works as we speak.


 great! i hope something that's able to rival maestro and work on 1.8t and vr6 motors!...... hay a girl can dream right. :beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

The MK4 2.0T tune needs to support bigger injectors please!:thumbup:


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

jimivr6 said:


> how soon will need aba software


 ABA software is out right now, 30# and 42# files are both available. 



SMG8vT said:


> The MK4 2.0T tune needs to support bigger injectors please!:thumbup:


 Working on it


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

I would like to purchase some software from you. I have a 95 jetta 16v turbo, 8.5cmpr., port and polished with cams, springs,ect..20 lbs of boost 3 inch maf.
What would you recommend


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

> I would like to purchase some software from you. I have a 95 jetta 16v turbo, 8.5cmpr., port and polished with cams, springs,ect..20 lbs of boost 3 inch maf.
> What would you recommend


Contact untined motorsports, this is a customers thread.:thumbup:
Here is the link:
http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

TheVolksracer said:


> I would like to purchase some software from you. I have a 95 jetta 16v turbo, 8.5cmpr., port and polished with cams, springs,ect..20 lbs of boost 3 inch maf.
> What would you recommend


If I were you, I would first do an OBD2 swap, assuming of course you are running OBD1 Engine management. Then I would do UM's low compression software for the Inejctors you are running. I.E. 42# injectors, 42# software.

A more resourceful person to contact would be Tom @ IMS www.innovativemotorsports.us

Tell him what your looking for and he will help you. 




GinsterMan98 said:


> Contact untined motorsports, this is a customers thread.:thumbup:
> Here is the link:
> http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/


Im okay with answering questions like that, I work very closely with Jeff, and want nothing more than for him to be successful in his new venture.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

My bad dude, I was just trying to point him in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> My bad dude, I was just trying to point him in the right direction. :thumbup:


Yeah no problem man thanks for the effort. Yeah I just know Jeff is trying to work out of the "dealing directly with customers thing" because hes trying to spend his time developing his software. 

Not to say that hes not going to be there for anyone who needs it, hes just trying to give the software sales to his dealers. Innovative Motorsports is one of his dealers.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

hmm i coud swap to obd2... would present some issues with the cel im sure... and i do have to pass echeck


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

if it's available where can i order it ?


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

jimivr6 said:


> if it's available where can i order it ?


Check out innovativemotorsports.us and call Tom


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome numbers! Would you have the dyno sheet?


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

crzygreek said:


> Awesome numbers! Would you have the dyno sheet?


I think I can get it, I was just playing around with it at my buddies shop, but I think he saved them.


----------

